# Giro di San Diego tire/wheel choices



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

What would you guys recommend for wheel/tire choices for the Giro, on Sept. 7th?

I've got Mavic Cosmics (50mm deep), Reynolds R32's and a set of 20mm carbon tubulars. Are the roads clean enough for tubs, or should I stick to clinchers? I use the Continental Gatorskin Sprinters on the tubs. 

I'm not gonna set any course records, so I'm not too worried about the weight, but I'd like to run the Conti's if I can.


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

For a Gran Fondo? I say take your favorites, considering you won't be setting any course records and all.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

ride whats comfortable


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

Roads are pretty good. Glass is an issue through Del Dios area but it's usually easy to spot and bike lane is wide enough. You should be fine with tubs


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

Z6_esb said:


> Roads are pretty good. Glass is an issue through Del Dios area but it's usually easy to spot and bike lane is wide enough. You should be fine with tubs



Thank you! That's what I needed to know!


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

You're welcome! Have a great ride.


----------

